# Dr Z Remedy @ Long & McQuade's in Burlington



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys

Just wanted to let you know that I traded in my Dr Z Remedy head and if you want to try it out, it's sitting in the Long & McQuade's in Burlington. Black tolex, absolute mint condition.

They've got it priced at $999, which is a good deal (sells new for around $1600+tax).

I've no affiliation with the store, my only motivation is to let you guys know about a good deal on a hard-to-find head that usually has a 3-month waiting list. You should at least go give it spin, if you're in the area - it's really quite a tone-machine. :rockon2:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

...so why'd you get rid of it?

CT.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

CocoTone said:


> ...so why'd you get rid of it?


I play in a heavy blues rock trio with a hard hitting drummer, and have been finding that I need more headroom, punch, and high-volume clarity than the 6V6s in the Remedy can deliver. I'm also getting involved in a hard rock band and need something with more balls and impact.

The Remedy is a killer sounding amp with a unique plexi-ish-yet-sweet tone, and I'll probably buy another one down the road. But these days, I'm craving a Marshall half-stack and the sound that only that rig can deliver. 

I'm of the opinion lately that if you want Marshall sound, get a freaking Marshall.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

jmb2 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up


No problem. :smilie_flagge17:

It's such a rarity of an amp, thought some GC folks might want to check it out, maybe save money and avoid the waiting list.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

while I just re-acquired my Remedy after a short separation (long-story) but will try to stop-in at Burlington for a look'n'lissen ...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I just went to pick up my new Marshall Vintage Modern head (100W) today, and the Remedy is gone. Did any GC members pick it up?

Funny, they were giving me a bit of a hard time with the Remedy trade-in, saying that it's not a big name, their records show small sales of it, etc, and here it is sold, a week later.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny thing I just bought a Remedy from L&M in Burlington a couple of weeks ago. But mine is in Red and it was brand new/used. Someone had it for one day then brought it back. so they knocked 300 off the new price.
With the amps I've been using lately, the Remedy is MUCH louder with way more headroom than what I'm to. I've used it at one gig and it took me a set and a half to get used to it. But by the 3rd set, I had the amp in the zone.
While it does have some early Marshally characteristics, it really has it's own thing going on. Which is what I like. Cause just as you said, if you want a Marshall buy a Marshall. But in this case, I was looking for a unique voice with some English roots. What I got was exactly that but with some American influence also. A lot of handwired amp for the money.
Cheers
pete


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

faracaster said:


> Funny thing I just bought a Remedy from L&M in Burlington a couple of weeks ago. But mine is in Red and it was brand new/used. Someone had it for one day then brought it back. so they knocked 300 off the new price.
> With the amps I've been using lately, the Remedy is MUCH louder with way more headroom than what I'm to. I've used it at one gig and it took me a set and a half to get used to it. But by the 3rd set, I had the amp in the zone.
> While it does have some early Marshally characteristics, it really has it's own thing going on. Which is what I like. Cause just as you said, if you want a Marshall buy a Marshall. But in this case, I was looking for a unique voice with some English roots. What I got was exactly that but with some American influence also. A lot of handwired amp for the money.
> Cheers
> pete


Yes, it depends on your drummer, pickups, playing style, songs, etc. 

I don't use any pedals and get all levels of clean/crunch/lead from the guitar's volume knobs. I was finding that with humbuckers, I wasn't cutting/punching through enough in the crunch zone (5-6 on the guitar's volume), and was losing clarity in the lead zone (7-9 on guitar's volume knob). It wasn't so much that I needed more volume, as I usually used an Air Brake on 1-2 clicks, I just needed more punch, clarity and detail. Damn drummer is a maniac...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

faracaster said:


> While it does have some early Marshally characteristics, it really has it's own thing going on. Which is what I like. Cause just as you said, if you want a Marshall buy a Marshall. But in this case, I was looking for a unique voice with some English roots. What I got was exactly that but with some American influence also.


You're totally right, it really is a fantastic blend of Brit/American tone and is it's own thing. Smoking amp.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> Well, I just went to pick up my new Marshall Vintage Modern head (100W) today, and the Remedy is gone. Did any GC members pick it up?
> 
> *Funny, they were giving me a bit of a hard time with the Remedy trade-in, saying that it's not a big name, their records show small sales of it, etc, and here it is sold, a week later.*


that's interesting considering that L&M is one of three authorized dealers in Canada .... maybe send 'em a link to recent *Guitar Player *magazine review of Remedy .... and, yes I do realize there are so many products on the market/what's popular and that there are so many other factors in how trade-ins happen, etc. etc. etc. ..... guess I need to place another Dr Z Amp order or two


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jmb2 said:


> that's interesting considering that L&M is one of three authorized dealers in Canada .... maybe send 'em a link to recent *Guitar Player *magazine review of Remedy .... and, yes I do realize there are so many products on the market/what's popular and that there are so many other factors in how trade-ins happen, etc. etc. etc. ..... guess I need to place another Dr Z Amp order or two


The Burlington store carries alot of Dr Z but I notice that the amps spend along time in there before they are sold but that is true of their other expensive amps such as Victoria and a Ken Fischer amp that I saw in there for well over a year. Not sure if its still there.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> The Burlington store carries alot of Dr Z but I notice that the amps spend along time in there before they are sold but that is true of their other expensive amps such as Victoria and a Ken Fischer amp that I saw in there for well over a year. Not sure if its still there.


Yes, there's a sweet blonde Maz 38 head & matching 2x12 open-back cab (w/Alnico Blues) that's been sitting there for months on end, at least since last November, which is the first time I saw it.


----------

